# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΡΕΛΕ ΔΙΑΦΥΓΗΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΙΦΑΣΙΚΟ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ

## pkonid

Τοποθέτησα ρελέ διαφυγής στο πίνακα του σπιτιού μου, μετά από αρκετά χρόνια, αλλά το ρελέ πέφτει. Στην αρχή με το άνοιγμα του γενικού διακόπτη και κατεβασμένες όλες τις ασφάλειες έπεφτε. Στη συνέχεια κατάφερε να σταθεί και μετά το σήκωμα τριών ασφαλειών έπεσε. Επειτα από πολλές προσπάθειες το ρελε στάθηκε αλλά μετά από λίγο ξαναέπεσε. Πρόφατα τελειωσα σχολή ΕΠΑΣ ηλεκτρολόγων. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## xsterg

οι γνωσεις σου δεν επαρκουν. καλεσε ηλεκτρολογο. 
το εχεις βαλει σωστα μετα την γενικη ασφαλεια? μην εχει τοποθετηθει αναποδα? μην εχεις καπου μονιμη διαρροη?  η συνδεσμολογια ειναι σωστη? βαλε και μια φωτο του πινακα με τις εσωτερικες συνδεσεις για να δουμε.

----------


## stelakis1914

Και εγώ εκτιμώ ότι υπάρχει λάθος στην συνδεσμολογία του.

----------


## chipakos-original

Τρία μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Να έχει τοποθετηθεί ανάποδα ή να έχει μπει ο ουδέτερος σε λάθος θέση ή απλά να υπάρχει διαρροή. Με μία καθαρή φωτογραφία θα μας λυθούν οι απορίες.

----------


## STALKER IX

Πετρο η παροχη σου ειναι τριφασικη?

----------


## JOUN

Τα ρελε διαφυγης πλεον δεν εχουν "εισοδο" και "εξοδο" μπορουν να μπουν οπως βολευει..Επισης αν ο ουδετερος εμπαινε σε λαθος θεση θα επεφτε συνεχεια,οχι μετα απο λιγο(υποθετω,δεν το εχω δοκιμασει στην πραξη).
Αρα καπου εχει διαρροη και απο την περιγραφη υποθετω βρισκεται μεταξυ ουδετερου-γειωσης.

Και φυσικα αν μπει πριν η μετα την γενικη ασφαλεια δεν αλλαζει την συμπεριφορα του ως προς την διαρροη.Το τονιζω:μπορει η τοποθετηση του πριν την ασφαλεια να ειναι λαθος τεχνικα και παρατυπη αλλα δεν εχει να κανει με το αν θα πεσει η οχι.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν ο ουδέτερος συνδεθεί σε θέση φάσης δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα αναίτιας πτώσης. Αλλά επειδή κατά το σήκωμα του μοχλού η επαφή του ουδετέρου συνδέεται πρώτη και κατά την πτώση αποσυνδέεται τελευταία για ευνόητους λόγους, μπορεί να προκληθεί ζημιά σε συσκευές αν ο ουδέτερος δεν συνδεθεί στον αντίστοιχο πόλο του ρελέ - αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση κάτι τέτοιο δεν φταίει για πτώσεις του ρελέ. (Επίσης σε μερικά 3Φ ρελέ οι εσωτερικές συνδέσεις του ουδετέρου είναι μικρότερου πάχους σε σχέση με αυτές των φάσεων). Επίσης σε μια τέτοια σύνδεση ενδεχομένως να μην είναι αξιόπιστη η λειτουργία του τεστ, ανάλογα με το πώς είναι αυτό εσωτερικά συνδεδεμένο (επάνω στο ρελέ έχει σχεδιάγραμμα). Η είσοδος και η έξοδος μπορεί να είναι είτε πάνω είτε κάτω, δεν έχει σημασία, όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος. Δεν επιτρέπεται όμως μερικές γραμμές να εισέρχονται από τη μια πλευρά και οι υπόλοιπες από την άλλη. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο εσωτερικός μ/ς διενεργεί πρόσθεση αντί για αφαίρεση ρευμάτων στις από αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις συνδεδεμένες γραμμές, με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει το ρελέ αν σε αυτές συνδεθεί φορτίο που τραβάει τουλάχιστον το μισό από το IΔ. Ούτε και έχει σημασία αν θα μπει πριν ή μετά το γενικό διακόπτη ή τις γενικές ασφάλειες (ως προς το αν θα πέφτει εννοώ).
Άρα από αυτά που έγραψε ο φίλος μάλλον έχει κάπου στην εγκατάσταση σύνδεση ουδετέρου - γείωσης και γι αυτό του έπεφτε και με όλες τις ασφάλειες κατεβασμένες - το ότι αρχικά του έπεσε σηκώνοντας τον γενικό διακόπτη μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο.

----------


## pkonid

Κατ΄αρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων σας. Το ρελέ διαφυγής είναι hager και η συνδεσμολογία δείχνει σύνδεση απο πάνω όπως και έπραξα. Η συνδεσμολογία δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερες γνωσεις γιατί υπάρχουν αριθμοί και γράμματα (Ν)για ουδέτερο. Το ρέλε τοποθετείται μετά την γενική ασφαλεια όπως διδαχτήκαμε επανειλημένα. Τώρα με ένα γενικό συμπέρασμα πιστεύω απ΄τα γραφούμενα όλων των φίλων  μάλλον έχει κάπου στην εγκατάσταση σύνδεση ουδετέρου - γείωσης και γι  αυτό πέφτει και με όλες τις ασφάλειες κατεβασμένες οπως αρχικά  έπεσε σηκώνοντας τον γενικό διακόπτη. Το ρεύμα είναι τριφασικό. Είναι σωστό να συνδέσω πάλι το ρελέ να βγάλω όλους τους ουδετέρους απο την μπάρα και να τους τοποθετώ έναν έναν μήπως και βρώ σε κάποια γραμμή τη διαρροή. Φώτο του πινακα με τις εσωτερικές συνδέσεις περιττή,(οι γνωσεις μου επαρκούν αν το έχω) όμως θα εμφανίσω μόλις τον μαζέψω διότι ο ηλεκτρολογος που τον έστησε καλός, δεν λεω για την δεκαετία του 1980.

----------


## diony

Βγάλε τους ουδετέρους στον αέρα ,και με κατεβασμένες όλες τις ασφάλειες και το ρελε διαφυγής φυσικά , μέτρα με αναλογικό ωμόμετρο στη μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα τη γείωση με ένα - ένα  κύκλωμα πρέπει να σου βγάλει άπειρο
είναι ο πιο σίγουρος τρόπος

----------


## pkonid

Εννοείς  γεφύρωμα μέσω πολύμετρου γείωση με ουδετέρους .Αν κάποια γραμή δεν βγάλει άπειρο.Υπόψιν το πολύμετρο μου είναι ψηφιακό.

----------


## xsterg

> *Φώτο του πινακα με τις εσωτερικές συνδέσεις περιττή*.


 ???? δεν μπορω να μην σχολιασω.
ε τοτε φιλε μου τι μας ρωτας? λυσε το προβλημα μονος σου. μας θεωρεις περιττους και εμας τοτε.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Κατ΄αρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων σας. Το ρελέ διαφυγής είναι hager και η συνδεσμολογία δείχνει σύνδεση απο πάνω όπως και έπραξα. Η συνδεσμολογία δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερες γνωσεις γιατί υπάρχουν αριθμοί και γράμματα (Ν)για ουδέτερο. Το ρέλε τοποθετείται μετά την γενική ασφαλεια όπως διδαχτήκαμε επανειλημένα. Τώρα με ένα γενικό συμπέρασμα πιστεύω απ΄τα γραφούμενα όλων των φίλων  μάλλον έχει κάπου στην εγκατάσταση σύνδεση ουδετέρου - γείωσης και γι  αυτό πέφτει και με όλες τις ασφάλειες κατεβασμένες οπως αρχικά  έπεσε σηκώνοντας τον γενικό διακόπτη. Το ρεύμα είναι τριφασικό. Είναι σωστό να συνδέσω πάλι το ρελέ να βγάλω όλους τους ουδετέρους απο την μπάρα και να τους τοποθετώ έναν έναν μήπως και βρώ σε κάποια γραμμή τη διαρροή. Φώτο του πινακα με τις εσωτερικές συνδέσεις περιττή,(οι γνωσεις μου επαρκούν αν το έχω) όμως θα εμφανίσω μόλις τον μαζέψω διότι ο ηλεκτρολογος που τον έστησε καλός, δεν λεω για την δεκαετία του 1980.


Πάντα μία φωτογραφία είναι χρήσιμη και ποτέ περιττή φίλε μου ειδικά αν αντιμετωπίζεις ένα πρόβλημα και ζητάς γνώμες. Ολοι τεχνικοί είμαστε εδώ . Οταν λες περιττή είναι σαν να είμαστε συνάδελφοι μου περιγράφεις πρόβλημα κι όταν σου ζητάω να το δω να μου λες ΟΧΙ .

----------

tomis (07-11-14)

----------


## diony

Θα έχεις μόνιμα τον έναν ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου στη γείωση και με τον άλλο θα μετρήσεις ένα-ένα τα κυκλώματα αφού θα έχεις αποσυνδέσεις τους  ουδετέρους στον αέρα 
Και το ψηφιακό κάνει , αλλά νομίζω με το αναλογικό πιο εύκολα
Αν κάποια γραμμή δείχνει διαρροή με γείωση σύνδεσε τις υπόλοιπες και δώσε τάση , αν μετά συνδέσεις την ύποπτη γραμμή και πέσει το ρελέ θα ξέρεις

----------

tomis (07-11-14)

----------


## pkonid

Κώστα πολύ σωστά αυτά που εγραψές καθώς και των άλλων παιδιών που ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μου. Αρχίζω και βγάζω άκρη. Δείχνει διαρροή σε 2 γραμμές καθως και στο θερμοσίφωνα. Τώρα λίγο υπομονή  Δημήτρη και Χρήστο έχω φωτογραφία απο τον πινακα με τον παλαιό ρελέ και με τον καινούργιο αλλά,το ρελέ ειναι αποσυνδεμένο επειδή δεν θα είχα φως λόγω του προβλήματος που αναφέρω. Εχω πολύ δουλειά στον πίνακα καθώς οι μπάρες ουδετέρου και γείωσης είναι φοτρωμένες και ο πίνακας μικρός. Συμπιεσμένα ολα τα καλώδια.

----------


## pkonid



----------


## diony

Να παρατηρήσω πως εκτός του ότι οι γέφυρες σε διάφορα σημεία του πίνακα έχουν άλλα χρώματα ,κάποιες είναι με αγωγό μικρότερης διατομής

----------

pkonid (02-11-14)

----------


## pkonid

Πολύ σωστά επισήμανες θα μπούν τα σωστά χρώματα και διατομές καλωδίων σε λίγες μέρες. Ο πίνακας κατασκευάστηκε το 1980 και έχει τις αλχημίες του. Οπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω πέρα από τις διαρροές που πρέπει να βρω, χρειάζεται μπάρες (Ν) και (PL) και πίνακα καινούργιο.

----------


## xsterg

απο το μεγεθος του και μονο εχω να πω οτι ειναι δυο σειρων που τον μετετρεψε ο ηλεκτρολόγος σε τριων σειρων. εγω θα ξηλωνα ολο το ραγουλικο και θα ξεκιναγα απο την αρχη.

----------

pkonid (02-11-14)

----------


## nyannaco

> εγω θα ξηλωνα ολο το ραγουλικο και θα ξεκιναγα απο την αρχη.


Συμφωνω. Η μόνη καθαρή λύση, αλλιώς τί να πρωτομαζέψεις...

----------

pkonid (02-11-14)

----------


## lepouras

> απο το μεγεθος του και μονο εχω να πω οτι ειναι δυο σειρων που τον μετετρεψε ο ηλεκτρολόγος σε τριων σειρων. εγω θα ξηλωνα ολο το ραγουλικο και θα ξεκιναγα απο την αρχη.



μπα.... Χρήστο είναι ο κλασικός παλιός πίνακας. επειδή κάποτε όλα τα ραγο υλικά ήταν siemens και ήταν μικρότερα (όχι στο ύψος αλλά στην απόσταση μεταξύ στις βίδες σύνδεσης)τους φτιάχνανε να χωράνε εκείνα. με αποτέλεσμα μόλις πας να βάλεις τα καινούργια δεν χωράνε μεταξύ τους ή με το ζόρι να έχεις 1 πόντο κενό χώρο. σωστό πάντως ξήλωμα όλα και από την αρχή στρώσιμο και τοποθέτηση. αν υπάρχει και δυνατότητα αλλαγή πίνακα.

----------

pkonid (03-11-14), tomis (07-11-14)

----------

